# What ammo are you using?



## jmluds (Mar 29, 2006)

So far this year I've used two different types. I've used the Federal "ultra-shok" high density tungsten-iron (BB+) and the Kent Impact Matrix tungsten polymer (1). I've had to do a lot of clean up work on the birds with the Kent. I've never seen birds dummy up like they do with the Federal. I don't know if it's the larger shot size or the extra 200 fps (1450 vs. 1250), or if by coincidence I'm just hitting them better with the Federal. I thought it would be exactly the opposite as the Kent shells are 2 ounce loads vs. the 1-5/8 of the Federal. I'm going to continue mixing it up, but if the trend continues I might be buying a couple bricks of Federal next year.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

3 1/2" BB 1550 fps by Kent FastSteel

It's all I shoot and patterns out of my gun like a dream.

The best load is what patterns best out of YOUR gun. All guns/barrels/chokes/loads will not be the same. The key is to expirament with what works best for you.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I totally agree with chris.....

Pattern your gun to see what works best.

Kents 3" (bb, 2)
Winchester Xpert 3" (bb, 2)

Both work out of my guns.

One thing to look for (IMO) is how fast the shot is moving. I don't shoot anything less than 1450 fps. I try to stay in the 1500 fps. Again this is my opinion.

Chuck


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

BB LEAD,  haha, I wish, I shoot 3" BBB's they work great, Winchester's is whats in my gear bag, seem to be working so far, Limiits of honkers everytime we have hit the fields so far this year. Pretty close to limits of ducks as well, but thats nothing but 2's.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

3" BB Expert High Velcoity is the best cheap shell IMO


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

1 1/2oz or 1 3/8oz loads of 1's or 3's. mostly 1 later in the season when they get a tad smarter.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

This year I am trying something new, and I absolutely have no regrets. I am using two types of Kent Fasteel. I have started out with the first two shells being three inch, 1 1/8 no. 1's coming out at 1560 fps. The third shell being a three and a half inch, 1 1/4 BB coming out at 1625 fps. The reason for using no. 1's for the first two shots are in close geese and ducks, and it has been putting the smack down on them. Later on I will probably switch to using all Kent three and a half inch BB's.

Thanks
Ima870man


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

I get pretty grumpy if I cant find 3.5 inch Expert HV #2s. :lol:


----------



## deadeye06 (Aug 6, 2006)

I used Federal 3" BBs (works good) in the early season and now I am going to use Federal 3" BBBs paired up with a terror choke.


----------



## Berto4527 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm a simple man, Federal 3' #2's, simply fro both Goose and Duck. Never failed me, But Early and late seasons for just geese I use the BB's. Have yet to try the new Federals.


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

# 2 ALL THE WAY! I have had my percentages go way up since going to Hevi-Shot and the newer Hevi-Steel. I hardly have a cripple anymore. Don't have many hits that keep flying either. Yes, I know some of you guys have in your face action, but I am just beginning to get into some of t hat this year, and will change to one of the mentioned brands of #2 in that. Also have to have 1450 or faster for consistency.


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

Federal Ultra Shock 3.5" 1 1/2 oz at 1500 fps in T's and BB for geese and ultra shock 3" 3's for ducks.


----------



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

I shoot 3" kent fasteel #2 1 1/8oz 1560 fps at ducks and kent fasteel 
3 1/2" BB 1 3/8oz 1550 fps at geese out of my 870 with a patternmaster choke and have no problem

Whack'um & Stack'um Boys


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 26, 2006)

I perfer the Win Epert 3 1/2 in. BB for geese and Win Xpert 3 in. #2 for ducks.

Here early in Alaska in the early season I use the 3 1/2 BB only to target geese. (If ducks fly by so be it.....They are getting the 3 1/2 too.)

Later in the season I move to the 3 in shell only.

Both of these shells pattern wonderfully in my 870.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

3" Estate 2s and 3s :beer:


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Do any of you guys shoot a 10 ga? The fastest I can find are 1450 fps. federals I think they are BBB. These seem to be good, but what are the best?

I just know I'll never by them cheap Winchester Dry-lock shells again. I've been using them on the easy to decoy early geese and can't wait till they are gone.


----------



## RBW (Sep 27, 2006)

Kent Faststeel 2 3/4 in BBs for geese 2 3/4 in 2s for ducks
Was goin to pick up a box of heavy steel then compared prices


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Winchester Drylock 3" #1s at 1 3/8 ounce of shot. A dense pattern that gets the job done.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

3" 1 1/8 oz. 2 shot of the Kent Fasteel variety. Those shells shot out of a regular old modified choke are the ticket in my gun. Every once in a while I may throw in some 3.5" BB's later in the year, but rarely.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

Federal 2 3/4" BB on ducks and 3" BBB on geese with modified choke, expensive but it gets the job done and makes them drop stone dead.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Winchester SuperX Drylok 3.5" 2's and BB's


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I shoot #2 hevi-shot through a 10 ga. you don't need to have the fastest loads out there simply learn how your shell is shooting, stick with that shell and you'll adjust to its speed


----------

